# 

## bigmario4

Mieszkam od 15-stu lat na wsi koło Kostrzyna,przez ten czas udało mi się posadzić parę drzew,spłodzić córke.Mam lat już 40 więc pomyślałem:czas na dom.I zaczeło się.A że lubię najpierw podeprzeć się teorią to sobie przeglądałem,przeglądalem i trafiłem tutaj.Tak więc i jestem.W związku że przez te 15 lat pracowałem i tu i tam naoglądałem się co nieco,co nieco zrobiłem własnymi łapkami,więc czasami zabieram głos w dyskusji.I to na razie tyle,więcej jak sfinalizuję działkę.Mario

_________________


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: bigmario4 dnia 2002-10-27 00:42 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: bigmario4 dnia 2002-12-01 12:51 ]</font>

----------

ja  TEŻ  WŁĄCZĘ SIĘ  DO  DYSKUSJI  ALE NAJPIERW  MUSZĘ KUPIĆ  DZIAŁKĘ. MAM DYLEMAT  CZY WARTO KUPIĆ DZIAŁKĘ BEZ PRZYŁĄCZY I SAMEMU TYM SIĘ ZAJĄĆ .DZIAŁKI Z PRZYŁĄCZAMI SĄ BARDZO DROGIE .  IMPONUJĄ MI LUDZIE KTÓRZY POMIMO UPŁYWU LAT  CHCĄ BUDOWAĆ DOM. MNIE SIĘ CHCE.MAM  50 LAT I  TERAZ  DOPIERO  DOROSŁAM  DO BUDOWY DOMU.MÓJ MĄŻ SIĘ BOI TEJ BUDOWY.CZY KTOŚ W WIEKU ZBLIŻONYM DO MOJEGO  MOŻE MNIE POCIESZYĆ ŻE NIE PORYWAM SIĘ Z MOTYKĄ NA KSIĘŻYC?

----------


## bigmario4

Myślę że na niektore rzeczy nigdy nie jesteśmy za starzy.Fakt że dom to coś najcenniejsze co mamy,i może dlatego myślimy ze jest tak trudno osiągalny.Przy dzisiejszych technologiach jest to "pestka"no i zaopatrzenie w materiały to nie to co 10czy 20 lat temu(oczywiście pieniążki to podstawa)co do działki ja kupuję nieuzbrojona ale media nie są daleko i myślę że droższe dla mnie będzie uzyskanie wszelkich pozwoleń niz koszt przyłączy
Ktoś kto ma działkę uzbrojoną chce odzyskać pieniądze jakie włożył+zarobić dlatego może być drożej.Powiem raz jeszcze budujcie się nie będzie tak źle ja osobiście życze wytrwalości.Mario

----------


## finiszant

Szufelka, liczy się głównie to ile masz energii, a nie metryka. No i kasa też się, niestety, liczy. My z żoną spieszymy sie by świętować 40 urodziny u siebie, bo lenistwo i zmęczenie coraz częściej nas dopada. 
Finiszant.

----------


## bigmario4

Szufelka jest jeszcze jeden plus na naszą korzyść-dzieci,jestesmy w takim wieku że dzieci juz pomogą przy budowie już nie musimy się nimi zajmować na każdym kroku.moja corka ma 16 lat na budowę to może się nie nadaje ale zawsze się jakieś zajęcie dla niej znajdzie.Mario

----------


## ketiso

z wykorzystywaniem dzieci to proponuję uważać w przenośni i dosłownie.
Dosłownie  to np gdy miałem 16 lat to w tartaku u znajomego robiliśmy przecieranie drewna na deski na podłogi w domu budowanym przez moich rodziców. ja tak wtedy się przesiliłem ,że tydzień leżałem w łóżku.
HEJ!

----------


## bigmario4

Ketiso bądz człowiekiem nikt tu nie mówi o wykorzystywaniu a tym bardziej dzieci.Po prostu nasz wiek ma pewne przywileje a jednym z nich jest posiadanie dzieci w wieku starszym niż"nocnikowy"Np.córcia pobiegnie do kiosku po Muratora,bo tatuś zajęty na budowie :Smile: Mario

----------


## Jola_

Szufelka, nie Ty jedna tak późno dojrzałaś do decyzji o budowie domu. Ja dla przykładu po 40-tce zaczęłam się zastanawiać nad wyższością domu nad mieszkaniem w bloku. Po kilku latach podjęłam decyzję i zaczęłam szukać działki - co też zajęło mi 3 lata. Teraz mam 49 lat i budowę na etapie wieńca na ściance kolankowej a w przyszłym tygodniu zaczynają robić dach.
Nie załamuj się, nie wiek ale dojrzałość się liczy.
Pozdrawiam Jola

----------


## bigmario4

Może założymy klub :Smile: Mario

----------


## rosta3

Mam 49l. i też startujemy z budową, jeżeli finansów wystarczy to zachęcam do budowy.Tylko jest taki szkopuł.Dom ,ten już gotowy wymaga pracy,to nie są cztery okna ale trochę więcej do mycia. Koło domu też jest sporo pracy. Ale to sama przyjemnośc takie zajęcia we własnym domu.Tak myślę.Życzę powodzenia i podjęcia decyzji

----------


## MagdaN

Szufelka, 
mam "nieco" mniej lat od Ciebie, ale moi teściowie mający po "kilka lat po sześćdziesiątce", dwa lata temu zaczęli budowę i w ubiegłym roku ją skończyli!!!!!!!!! Stwierdzili, że nie ma na co czekać, a i budować muszą szybko, żeby jeszcze co-nieco z domu skorzystać  :Wink2: . Jestem naprawdę pełna podziwu dla nich. No i co tu dużo mówić, jest to naprawdę dom "na miarę". Nie za duży (80m2), żadnych schodów i tym podobnych rzeczy, które za x-lat mogłyby stać się barierą. Nie muszą produkować (tak jak my to teraz robimy) wielu metrów dla dzieci, w których nikt za parę lat nie będzie mieszkał. 
Życzę powodzenia w realizacji planów!
Magda

----------


## trajan

Ja mam dopiero 30, tak wiec czuje sie nieco niezrecznie w tak doswiadczonym towarzystwie. dzielke kupilem w zeszlym roku,polozona jest na Warmii w pieknym miejscu (tzn mnie sie podoba ). w tym roku wylalem lawy i fundamenty, wczoraj przyjechal superex i mam zamiar w tym roku postawic mury i strop.Jak skoncze budowe za kilka lat to wyprowadze sie tam na stale (z Warszawy). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Luśka

No to jeśli można, to też popieram założenie Klubu ...siątek (to nie wyżyk i nie niżyk, tylko idzie 5 krzyżyk), którym się jeszcze chce. I to bardzo!!! Moje mury osiągnęły poddasze i jeśli upały nie wykończą ekipy, to już niebawem dach też zacznie się pojawiać. Czyli zbliżam się dużymi krokami do wiechy. Pozdrowionka

----------


## Marzena

Mam 42 lata i w tym roku planujemy rozpocząć budowę. Jestem dość przerażona więc pół niedzieli spędziłam na forum czytając optymistów i wmawiając sobie że może damy radę opanować ekipy ,zbudować dom i nie popaść w ruinę /finansową/Pozdrowienia

----------


## agi

Szufelka! Wysłałam Ci wiadomość na priv. Mam nadzieję ze dojdzie. Mamy ze sobą wiele wspólnego. Pozdrawiam AGI

----------


## agi

Szufelka! Wysłałam Ci wiadomość na priv. Mam nadzieję ze dojdzie. Mamy ze sobą wiele wspólnego. Pozdrawiam AGI

----------


## ann

Pozdrawiam wszystkich
<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: ann dnia 2002-08-14 20:42 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: ann dnia 2002-08-14 20:43 ]</font>

----------


## lenowo

Nie wazny jesz wiek,wazny jest zapal i checi.Mam 48 lat i tez przymierzam sie do budowy.Na dzieci nie licz, bo one i tak nie znajda czasu na pomoc.Jak sie pojawia na budowie to to tylko po to aby dac znac ze jeszcze zyja.Dom buduj dla siebie a nie z mysla odzieciach czy wnukach.Mam juz dzialke, warunki zabudowy oraz warunki przylacza energetyczngo i wodnego.Teraz architekt jest w trakcie zalatwiania uzgodnien i zgody na budowe.Jak sie juz cos zacznie dziac to zaczne prowadzic dziennik budowy.Na razie studiuje FORUM.Pozdrowienia

----------


## dagi

Jestem architektem 38-letnią ,więc chętnie wstąpię do klubu...
Co do budowania wstarszym wieku niż 20, nic mnie juz nie zdziwi, bo niedawno projektowałam rezydencję dla pary 70-ciolatków: z basenem, sauną ,fitnes-clubem i dużym barkiem...
I jeszcze twierdzili, że schody wymuszają ruch.
To była czysta przyjemność projektowania.

----------


## kgadzina

No to jest mi bardzo miło przedstawić się w szacownym gronie. Latek mam już 36 i mieszkam w Krakowie. Swój dom prawie skończyłem, tzn. mieszkam na dole, a górę pomalutku kończę. Trochę późno trafiłem na formu Muratora, ale i tak to co mam do zrobienia chętnie omówię (przy piwku  :Wink2: ) z innymi budującymi. A moje doświadczenie zebrane do tej pory może pozwoli początkującym na szybsze i lepsze mieszkanie w upragnionym domu!!!

----------


## bigmario4

Postarzeli sie   :Lol:  .
To taki dział że nie trzeba zapraszać,wszyscy mile widziani.
I Ci młodzi coby nabrali doświadczenia i Ci starsi coby sie podzielili doświadczeniem  :Lol:

----------


## bigmario4

I znów rano obudzę sie o rok starszy!!  :cry:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## bigmario4

Tradycyjnie w tym dniu budzę sie o rok starszy.
Ale mam super prezent: w poniedziałek urodził sie mój się drugi wnuk.
W meczu z Babcią wygrywam 2:0

----------


## jamles

> Tradycyjnie w tym dniu budzę sie o rok ztarszy.


 
dołączenia do starszaków(50+) życzę :smile: 
i nie daj się Babci :wink:

----------


## kocimieta

Super prezent ! Gratulacje ! Może w meczu będzie dogrywka  :wink:

----------


## Zochna

> Nie bój , nie bój *Zochna* , szybko zleci   
> Miejsce zaklepane , odczynione , po kociemu _ zaznaczone _    
> Możesz spokojnie szaleć    ( póki możesz      )


*
Maxtorko* - ale Ty w złą godzinę to 5 lat temu wypowiedziałaś   :wink:  
Zleciało - a właściwie _migło jak śmigło_ !  :roll eyes: 
(szczerze mówiąc , to już jakiś czas temu ..)
Ale fajnie , że jest tak fajnie  :smile:

----------


## bigmario4

Obaj razem

----------


## bigmario4

A tutaj porównanie U dołu Antoś(starszy)i Jaś

----------


## bigmario4

> Super prezent ! Gratulacje ! Może w meczu będzie dogrywka


Jeżeli młodszy będzie miał charakterek jak braciszek to nic już nie będzie,bo razem to oni świat rozniosą

----------


## bigmario4

> dołączenia do starszaków(50+) życzę
> i nie daj się Babci


 Trunek przedni.Okazja warta tego

----------


## bigmario4

"Niestety" z dniem dzisiejszym klub 40 latków ze względu na przeskok cyferki kończy swoją działalność powołuąc do życia Klub 50-cio latków
MŁODYCH DUCHEM !!

----------


## jamles

znowu spóźnione, jakoś długo idziesz do klubu starszaków
zapraszamy

----------


## mayadaski

> "Niestety" z dniem dzisiejszym klub 40 latków ze względu na przeskok cyferki kończy swoją działalność powołuąc do życia Klub 50-cio latków
> MŁODYCH DUCHEM !!


gratulacje dla Starszaka!! 
Prosze nie zamykac klubu....ten dla mnie w sama pore :big grin: 

Maja

----------

